# Android tablet



## Neca Fofo (Feb 17, 2012)

hi guys
I do not know if this is the right place, so excuse me if not.
I'm thinking about buying a good and cheap tablet with Android to offer to my sister, but I dont know what i have to buy








http://www.dinodirect.com/9-7inch-android-2-3-tablet-pc-wifi-capacitive-5-point-touch-screen.html
I do not know anything about tablets lol
help me please and thanks for your help


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

That tablet does not have much developer support. I would go with the acer a500 or the motorola xoom instead.
Welcome to RootzWiki btw


----------



## Quattroped (Feb 24, 2012)

I bought a generic tablet like that one a few months back. Mine is a decent unit that does what it was designed to do, but I can't root it. I have tried many different methods and options and nothing has worked. If rooting is important to you then I suggest getting a brand name product that you know can be rooted. Mine was $135 so I don't feel too much pain over it, but if I had paid $275 I would not be happy.


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheaper tablets tend to have pretty glaring quality issues, such as touch screen and wifi issues. The only one in the general $200 price range that I have gotten a chance to use and would recommend would be the Kindle Fire. It may lack certain features, such as a camera and gps, but if you don't mind that, it has a decent following in the dev community and the CM7 rom that I am using on it has made it pretty worthwhile.


----------

